# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Kλουβι για κοκατιλ

## alex1986lunatic

Πως σας φαινεται το παρακατω κλουβι για κοκατιλ; Το βρηκα μεταχειρισμενο σε καλη τιμη αλλα μου φαινεται οτι το κενο αναμεσα στα καγκελα ειναι μεγαλο. Τι λετε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν μπορείς να μετρήσεις το κενό να μας πεις ακριβώς διάσταση. Με το μάτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω να πω την αλήθεια. Πάντως κατά τα άλλα είναι υπέροχο!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ποσο ειπαμε πρεπει να ειναι το κενο αναμεσα στα καγκελα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εδώ στο φόρουμ αναφέρει αυτό: Cockatiels 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm / 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm  άρα μέχρι 1,6 εκατοστά περίπου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί προορίζεται για μεγαλύτερου από τα κοκατίλ μεγέθους πουλάκια. Οπότε και το κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα είναι μεγαλύτερο. Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για κοκατίλ αλλά όταν βεβαιωθείς τα ξανά λέμε!  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εν τω μεταξυ ψαχνω καινουργιο, μεγαλυτερο κλουβι γιατι θελω να παρω παρεα στο Ρικο. Προκυπτει ομως αυτο το θεμα. Οτι τα μεγαλυτερα προοριζονται για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους και υπαρχει αυτο το θεμα με το κενο. Εχω αποκλεισει να φτιαξω μονος μου. Επισης η λυση του 90αρας ζευγαρωστρας δε μ'αρεσει γιατι δεν εχει οριζοντια καγκελα και μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα στα ποδια και στο ραμφος. Αμα εχει υποψη κανεις κλουβι καταλληλο για 2 κοκατιλ θα ηθελα να ακουσω την προταση του-αν γινεται να ειναι και οικονομικο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχω βρει επισης αυτο στο ιντερνετ. Θα το θελα να ειναι λιγο πιο φαρδυ αλλα νομιζω αρκετα καλο και οικονομικο.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε ο Δημητρης *lagreco69* 
*
*
  ο  ειχε ενωσει δυο 76αρες κλουβες βγαζοντας το  πανω και κατω μερος της καθε μιας .Ο χωρος μετα ειναι ιδανικος .
Δες εδω   






Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε κανει χρηση δεματικων ,αλλα  αν σε ενδιαφερει , θα μιλησω με τον Δημητρη (επαγγελματικοι λογοι τον κρατουν μακρια μας )  και θα μαθω σχετικα 

Τις 76αρες τις βρισκεις ευκολα καπου μεταξυ 25 και 35 ευρω

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαίρομαι που ψάχνεις να βρεις μεγαλύτερο κλουβί για μια πιο άνετη διαμονή του μικρού σου ζουζούνου (που παρεμπιπτόντως μας έλειψε  :: )
Τα κλουβιά που μας δείχνεις και στις δύο φωτογραφίες δεν κάνουν , το πρώτο για το κενό στα κάγκελα και το δεύτερο το στυλ του δεν είναι καθόλου εύχρηστο και βολικό για τον παπαγάλο !!
Η 90αρα ζευγαρώστρα δεν κάνει για τα κοκατιλ , έχει μικρό ύψος που εμείς δεν το θέλουμε !

*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός*Το άρθρο που σου παρέθεσα έχει μέσα ένα tip για την εύκολη και γρήγορη κατασκευή ενός αρκετά μεγάλου κλουβιού που φαίνεται εδώ #7
Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις είτε δύο ζευγαρώστρες διαστάσεων 60χ40χ41 (ΜχΠχΥ) είτε με διαστάσεις 76χ46χ46 !! 
Θα δημιουργηθεί ένα αρκετά μεγάλο κλουβί και με τις δύο κατασκευές !
Τα κλουβιά είναι τα εξής και βγαίνουν στα μεγέθη που σου είπα !


με την ένωση θα έχεις αυτο το κλουβί :

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι καλη ιδεα οι ζευγαρωστρες αλλα δε μ'αρεσει το οτι δεν εχουν οριζοντια καγκελα...Εχω διαβασει οτι τα κατακορυφα δημιουργουν προβληματα στα ποδια και στο ραμφος. Η αληθεια ειναι το κλουβι που εχω τωρα εχει οριζοντια στις δυο μονο πλευρες και παρατηρω το Ρικο οτι παιδευεται στις αλλες δυο. Γλυστραει, δεν μπορει να πιαστει καλα. Θα ηθελα να μαθω παντως παραπανω λεπτομερειες αν μπορεσεις να επικοινωνησεις μαζι του! Τα σταντ με τα ροδακια που τα βρηκε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιας και εγω εχω φτιαξει το συγκεκριμενο, δενεται με δεματικα σε πολλα σημεια και παραμενει σταθερο ενα χρονο τωρα!! Επισης παρολο  που τα καγκελα ειναι έτσι δεν εχουν κανενα πρόβλημα να ανεβαίνουν και να σκαρφαλωνουν, τα δικα μου τουλαχιστον το εχουν συνηθισει  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε τελικα οπως ειδαμε ,το εχει κανει με δεματικα .Οι πλευρες του κλουβιου βγαινουν ευκολα γιατι απλα ειναι ετσι και αλλιως συναρμολογουμενο 
Αν και υπαρχει η κλουβα σε πολλα e shop


 ,αν θες τον ρωταω που την πηρε (αν και νομιζω θυμαμαι )  .Σε σαλονικο υπαρχει απο οτι ειδα ,λιγο παραπανω απο οτι σε καποιο στην αθηνα .Η βαση επισης υπαρχει σε e shop για πτηνα με την ονομασια για αναζητηση .Αυτο ομως που το εχει σε σας εκει πανω ,το εχει πολυ πιο ακριβο απο αθηνα .Το stand εκει το βλεπω 50 ενω στην αθηνα γυρω στα 28 με 30



*STAND - ΒΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΩΣΤΡΑ 82cm x 46cm x 145cm





*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε το κοκατιλ δεν περνάει την ώρα του πάνω στα κάγκελα , αλλά στα κλαδιά . 
Οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα ανησυχίας για το κάγκελο ! 
Το ότι θα ανέβει να κάνει μια τούμπα ή ότι θα πλησιάσει για ένα χάδι δεν θα επηρεαστούν ούτε τα πόδια ούτε το στόμα του !
Βέβαια εσύ αποφασίζεις!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορείς εσωτερικά να φτιάξεις παιχνίδια ή να του βάλεις σκάλες για να σκαρφαλώνει!!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ισχυει οτι εδω θεσσαλονικη ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβες οι κλουβες και ειδικα το σταντ.....Γιατι Μαριε θεωρεις οτι το κλουβι που ειδα στο ιντερνετ δεν ειναι βολικο; Οι διαστασεις του ειναι 101χ52χ41 και βγαινει στα 68 ευρω (αν το καλοσκεφτεις η κατοψη δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο την 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα). Εχει απλετο χωρο να ανοιξει τα φτερα του και να τεντωθει. Απο κει και περα δεν ειναι καναρινι για να πεταει και να χοροπηδαει απο κλαδι σε κλαδι. Οι παπαγαλοι αρεσκονται να σκαρφαλωνουν και το υψος του κλουβιου ικανοποιει αυτην την αναγκη τους. Οταν βγαινει εκτος κλουβιου ικανοποιει και την αναγκη του για πεταγμα. :Confused0006:

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδιά δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητοι οι παπαγάλοι. Όταν λέμε να σκαρφαλώσουν εννοούμε ναι μεν στα κάγκελα αλλά και στα παιχνίδια που έχουν εσωτερικά. Δηλαδή τα άγρια κοκατίλ νομίζεις πως ψάχνουν να βρουν οριζόντια κάγκελα για να σκαρφαλώσουν; Σκαρφαλώνουν στα δέντρα στα κλαδιά, κρέμονται ανάποδα. Σε τέτοιο μέγεθος κλουβί που θες δύσκολα έως αδύνατα θα βρεις. Συνήθως, όπως είπες και εσύ άλλωστε, είναι φτιαγμένα για μεγαλύτερους παπαγάλους.

Η λύση που σου πρότειναν τα παιδιά είναι 100% ασφαλής και λειτουργικός.  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασικά έχει δημιουργηθεί μια τέτοια άποψη ότι ο παπαγάλος θα προτιμήσει να σκαρφαλώνει από το να πετάει , εξού και η δημιουργία των ψηλόλιγνων κλουβιών ή των στρογγυλών !
Είναι απίστευτα δυσανάλογες οι διαστάσεις του ! 
Οι σωστές διαστάσεις για εμένα θεωρώ πως είναι όταν το μήκος  είναι μεγαλύτερο από το πλάτος με διαφορά 10 έως 30 εκ. και το ύψος να είναι από το μήκος μεγαλύτερο με διαφορά 30 έως 40 εκ. 
Συγκεκριμένα , τα κοκατιλ έχουν την τάση να περπατάνε στον πάτο του κλουβιού κάτι που το κλουβί που παρέθεσες δεν μπορεί να το παρέχει αυτό !
Επίσης , τους αρέσει να πηγαίνουν ή να πετούν αν δίνεται η δυνατότητα από την μία άκρη στην άλλη (τα δικά μου το λατρεύουν) και να ανεβαίνουν να περπατούν στην οροφή ανάποδα !
Οπότε το κλουβί που ψάχνουμε πρέπει να έχει παραλληλόγραμμη οριζόντια όψη !  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εγω εχω παρατηρησει το αντιθετο. Πρωτα θα ψαξει να βρει τροπο να παει σκαρφαλωνοντας εκει που θελει και μονο αμα δεν καταφερει να βρει θα πεταξει. Στον πατο του κλουβιου οντως τους αρεσει να περπατανε αλλα οπως σου ειπα η κατοψη του διαφερει μολις 8 εκατοστα στο μηκος απο την κατοψη της 60αρας. Με αλλα λογια θεωρω οτι τα ψιλολιγνα ειναι ικανοποιητικα (οχι τα κυλινδρικα) αρκει να εχουν μεγαλη κατοψη. Ευθυμη συμφωνω οτι στη φυση δεν εχουν οριζοντια καγκελα, αλλα στο κλουβι εχουν μονο καγκελα. Επειδη καθε παπαγαλος οταν σκαρφαλωνει εχει συγκεκριμενη τεχνικη (συγκεκριμενη σταση, κινηση, κτλ) αν το ψαξεις λιγο θα δεις κοκατιλ που εχει φαγωθει εντελως το ραμφος απο τη μια μερια λογω κατακορυφων καγκελων. Η ιδεα που ειπες ομως για σκαλες στα καγκελα ειναι πολυ καλυ λυση.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασικά τα cockatiel είναι παπαγάλοι που προτιμούν να περπατάν παρά να πετάν. Πρώτα θα προσπαθήσουν να πάνε εκεί που θέλουν με τα πόδια και αν δε μπορούν τότε θα επιχειρήσουν να πετάξουν. Είναι σίγουρο πως αυτό προήλθε από το σκαρφάλωμα στα κάγκελα ή απλά το άκουσες από κάποιον που του το είπε κάποιος που το άκουσε από έναν πετσοπά...;
Θέλω να πω πως πολλά παιδιά από εδώ έχουν παπαγάλους σε κλουβιά με οριζόντια κάγκελα και δε νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς θα τα είχαν αλλάξει προ πολλού να είσαι σίγουρος. Για μένα, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπορεί να γλιστράνε στα κάθετα κάγκελα αλλά και πάλι είναι τόσο έξυπνα που πιάνονται συνήθως από τις δύο τρεις σειρές οριζόντιων κάγκελων που έχουν τα κλουβιά. 
Αν βρεις κατάλληλο μέγεθος κλουβί με οριζόντια κάγκελα σίγουρα θα το προτιμήσεις αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί μάλλον έχει μεγάλο κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα όπως το βλέπω συγκριτικά με τα διάφορα άλλα πράγματα που βλέπω στη φωτό...

----------


## Efthimis98

ΥΓ: χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως δε χρειάζονται χώρο για πέταγμα ή να βγαίνουν από το κλουβί τους για ξεμούδιασμα !  :Happy:

----------

